# Killie Meeting and sale



## DiscusD (Jan 24, 2005)

September Meeting

This months Meeting will be at Kent and Rebecca's on March 7 at 6:00. We will have our regular meeting; and this month in particular, we will have a Large assortment of Killies for sale - even tanks and stands. Kent will be getting out of the killies for a little while due to some health problems. So we are going to help them out a little and sell his fish and fish room to some new homes. This will be a great time to get some really nice fish and a few rare fish.
Thanks and really hope to see everyone there and even some new faces.

3539 Parker Rd West
Haltom City, Tx 76117

817-238-3361 


D'Wyatt Green
My cell is 214-850-0966


----------



## DiscusD (Jan 24, 2005)

Dont forget everyone I hope to see a few of you there.
D'Wyatt


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Did everything get sold?


----------



## DiscusD (Jan 24, 2005)

No he still has some Killies and his fish racks


----------

